# perch on spiritwood



## derrhunter101 (Dec 16, 2005)

im heading out to spiritwood this afternoon i heard its suppose to be pretty good fishing out there. i dont now were at on the lake though. \


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

tell us how did when you get back.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

fished Spiritwood on Sunday, 4 keeper perch, and 1 keeper walleyes, lots of year classes for both, caught perch from 4 inches to 11, and walleyes from 6 to 15. good luck


----------



## undrugger (Oct 7, 2005)

I fished Spiritwood for a couple of hours on Sunday, caught about 30 perch in 2 hours. I'd say average size was 8 or 9 inches. I was on the east part of the lake in about 13 feet of water. No wallys or pike for me, but I didn't spend enough time out there to chase them.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

i stayed away from the pack and stayed until 7, most of the walleyes came after sunset


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, for any of you who has been out there or by there this week, what did the ice look like? Was there water or just slush.


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, for any of you who has been out there or by there this week, what did the ice look like? Was there water or just slush on top.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

went friday and saturday this weekend (1/6/07 and 1/7/07) saturday the fish were non stop from 3-530 probably caught about 80 walleyes and perch between 5 guys. walleyes had no size to them really, 8-16 inches, biggest being about 18 in. perch are decent sized.

sunday really slow, about 20 fish total, only kept 6 perch.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Went out last sunday, caught around 80 perch. biggest one being 6 inches. Its kinda weird we always have caught many large perch each time we have gone out there. Couldnt locate them i guess.


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

This year I started fishing spritwood around Christmas time and then we had your limit of nice perch in about two and half hours and the last time I fished it was New Years and maybe had 10 keepers but we caught about 80 little perch and walleyes and have not been there since. Are any of you guys pulling any keeper walleyes out of there. Might go there this weekend.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Caught 3 of them between 5 guys in 13-18 feet of water last sunday. Biggest one being 13 inches. Ive been there around 8 times this winter and have never caught one over 14 inches.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

From what I hear you need to stay late and get there very early. Also up size your bait to keep the small ones off. My uncles buddy has caught some big eyes this year at Spiritwood.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have also heard that from people around the lake. I dont know i guess i just havnt been smart enough to go out and try it yet.


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

Like how late you talking? I have never fished that lake after sun set because I have only caught small eye so I figured what is the use staying any later when you got a 5gal pale of perch to clean. What size of jigs and is there any specific color?


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

How's the fishing been up there lately? Any good or is it the same as it was a month ago when I was up there and cought a lot of little ones. Thinking about trying it this weekend. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

